# Magnesium....Brands?? How Much??



## AMcCall (Oct 3, 2000)

I'm experiencing the dreaded C again







I'm on day 5 with absolutely NOTHING, and am beginning to get all cranky and irritable, like I always do, LOL







. I want to try taking magnesium, but wondered what you all take?? Could you suggest a brand name and also tell me how much is safe to take on a daily basis?? Also, does it cause D, or does it just help to keep you regular??Thanks!!


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

The USRDA for magnesium is 400 mgs (this is how much you should get every day).The maxium is 1000 mgs so you should not go over that, and you do want to leave some room for what you get through your diet.K.------------------ kmottus###aol.comï¿½When I despair, I remember that all through history the way of truth and love has always won. There have been tyrants and murderers and for a time they seem invincible but in the end, they always fallï¿½Think of it, ALWAYS. ï¿½Mahatma GandhiMy story and what worked for me in greatly easing my IBS: http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/Forum17/HTML/000015.html


----------



## Ty (Mar 8, 1999)

I vary the brands I take depending on what's cheaper. Just as long as the main magnesium is magnesium oxide (that's what works for me). There are other types of mag that may work better for you - you just have to start experimenting.Currently, I'm taking the GNC brand of mag oxide (250mg pills). I take up to 750mg a day with my first big meal. I can't take it on an empty stomach or with a small snack - upsets my stomach. It won't make me D, just softens my stool. There are times that it will get too soft, so I'll cut down to 500mg a day for a couple days. But there aren't any cramps or pain like with D.Ty[This message has been edited by Ty (edited 10-10-2001).]


----------



## plm123 (Sep 25, 2000)

Even though I am an exception, I just wanted to mention that magnesium under 200 mg cause horrible nausea for me. I tried taking it with food in the morning. I even cut the dose in half. The magnesium worked great for my C but the nausea was unbearable. Keep this in mind if you start taking it and notice problems. It was just too harsh on my tummy.P.


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2001)

MILK OF MAGNESIA-- ONE OR 2 OZ PER DAY--IT IS AN OSMOTIC LAXATIVE WON'T HURT YOU. TAKE 12 TO15 GRMS FIBER, 9 GLASSES OF WATER, RIDE BICYCLE DO TREADMILL EAT PRUNES, FIGS, KIWI------------------


----------



## enja (Jun 1, 2000)

I have found that the magnesium is more effective if I take it on a relatively empty stomach, before bed... i have tried both mag oxide and mag citrate, the mag citrate has a much more pronounced effect for some reason, I think because it's less absorbable or something.


----------



## badfoot (Oct 5, 1999)

I recently discovered that small amounts of magnesium helped ease my constipation (C&D type). I asked my MD about overdosing on magnesium- he said the body will get rid of what it doesn't need (via gut). Experiment, see what works, don't worry about taking too much.


----------

